# Soggy Dog on Bath Day- Post your photos



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Compared to how fluffy Ruby is normally, when she gets wet she looks like a completely different dog!! 

Today was bath day and I couldn't help but snap a photo when we took her out!

I thought it would be fun to post everyone's soggy dog pics! What does YOUR poodle look like straight out of the tub? 

Ruby looks highly unamused 








Post blow dry:
Happy girl. Finally nap time!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Hah, since I wash my three dogs in the shower at the same time, there is no way my camera is coming any where near those SHAKE MONSTERS!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Here's Molly from start to finish!!! :laugh:


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Here she is right after her bath. We are taking a break from blow drying in front of the fire. (Toy box and toys in the background) 
And my new dog dryer! Thank you for the tip Aubrey, it is great.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

The bath and blow dry sequence for Chagall! :bathbaby:


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

*Stellas Bath Days at the Groomers*

The only photos I have of Stella in the tub are the ones Ive taken when she has gone to the groomers before a show or last Sat. for her trim down.
I am the one who does the baths so will have to have DH take some the next time we have "spa" day. The photos uploaded out of order, sorry, they are before bath and during bath on 2 different days!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Stella looks beautiful when she's wet and dry. She looks so soft and furry.


----------



## Briannanikole (Mar 4, 2014)

Here's one of Jackson during his bath today.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm thinking the wet dogs are just as cute as the dry ones here!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

here is Willow today, after her bath.


----------



## Angie82 (Nov 6, 2014)

Mine look like completely different dogs:










After blowdrying by HV dryer:


----------



## Vanilla-Yazoo (Jun 2, 2013)

Awww I love this thread!! 

Here's Billy having a bath (he was going to wait till tomorrow but he rolled in poo xD



He looks a little roach backed there but thas as he's all wet xD

And after drying




X


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Unamused







Fluffy-wuffy


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Chagall's mom we LOVE the blueberry facial...we use the same at the salon I work at and its a huge hit! I always spoil my boys with it when its their spa day at work


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Michelle said:


> Chagall's mom we LOVE the blueberry facial...we use the same at the salon I work at and its a huge hit! I always spoil my boys with it when its their spa day at work



We use blueberry facial too. Love it.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

*Beatrice, Flower and Cappi soggy dogs*

Beatrice is not amused









Flower is like I am dry cleaned right









Slurp I guess not









Cappi just wants to get to the best part blow drying


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

I love everyone's photos!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Bath day for Chanter,


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

The pups look all so sad when their wet!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Here is Winter








Cords look weird when wet ?








And Killa 

















She had to air dry because of the prescription shampoo so she snuggled in her blanket 

All dried and fluffed with the brush! 















I'll have to get some of Branna when she gets bathed. ?


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Those eyes of Winter's...so big!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

My Gucci boy


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Great photos everyone! They sure do look different wet from dry. Somehow they always look so forlorn when they're in such a situation. lol.

Here's Matisse wet



And Matisse dry. (not right after a bath though)



Maurice pathetic looking and wet




All fluffy again. (didn't get pictures right after baths, but these show the comparison between dripping wet and dry) lol.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Aww darn it! Just saw this thread today. Axel had his bath yesterday - missed opportunity! He always looks so silly soaking wet!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Axeldog said:


> Aww darn it! Just saw this thread today. Axel had his bath yesterday - missed opportunity! He always looks so silly soaking wet!


Well....I give you one week to wash that dog again and get us some before and after pictures. One week!!!! It's a requirement. :aetsch:


----------



## Agidog (Jun 4, 2012)

Preparing for the show - The Bath - the blow dry- the hair care- then after the show it was so all worth the effort


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Agidog said:


> Preparing for the show - The Bath - the blow dry- the hair care- then after the show it was so all worth the effort


Really love the color and BEAUTIFUL face of your *silver*, wet or dry!!:bathbaby::dog:


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Chanter was bathed exactly 48 hours ago and today he's a muddy mess! It poured all last night and today I played fetch with him in the park that is mostly underwater...back to the bath!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Iris on bath day. . . Funny girl. Surprisingly, she loves her bath. Walks right in to the shower when I open the door.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

RunChanter said:


> Chanter was bathed exactly 48 hours ago and today he's a muddy mess! It poured all last night and today I played fetch with him in the park that is mostly underwater...back to the bath!


Oh! Arrrggghhhhh! That is soooooo annoying. I know how it can happen...and in a heart beat. The bath, the blow dry, brushing, combing, the banding, all takes such a long time and in fact, can be back breaking. Then in one leap, they're muddy or one pee on the back of the fetlock....all yellow! They don't seem to get it...I feel for ya. But I guess when you think about the fun they have, it all seems worth it once you're finished cleaning them up. lol.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Agidog said:


> Preparing for the show - The Bath - the blow dry- the hair care- then after the show it was so all worth the effort


That girl has an EXQUISITE face she is just gorgeous!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Here are Axel's before and afters. He looks so sad and bedraggled when all wet. 

It is raining here, so his fluffiness will be short-lived, however he was badly in need of a bath. It is SO good to have him smelling nice again!!


----------

